# Will goats eat pumpkins



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

My mom bought a bunch of small pumpkins for her peacocks and stuff. Well they didn't eat them or like them as much as she thought they would. So I'm wondering if my goats would eat the last few that are here before they go to waste. I know they LOVE to eat our leftover watermelons rind and all. Lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

OH YES. They LOOOOVE pumpkin. At least mine do. The seeds are a good natural wormer as well. But as with everything don't let them have too much of a new thing all at once.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome thanks. I love finding new treats and goodies for them


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Do goats like pumpkins?!??


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

My goats and sheep looooooove pumpkins I usually can get them super discounted the day of or the day after halloween, depending on the store you can sometimes get them for free after halloween. I love seeing my little white goats faces turn orange, super funny and cute! I usually throw one or two in the pen everyday when I have a good bunch of them. The pumpkin seeds also keep the worm load down down well!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine love them, just make sure they are not moldy. 

Feed in moderation.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

In the 80's we could get a ton, literally 2000 pounds, of pumpkins for $10. The weather was cooler then and they would last all winter. It helped cut down on costs and stretched the winter hay. No bargains even close to that anymore.
I absolutely love that picture Damfino.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Haha I split a pumpkin between the two pens. Two does were hesitant but the others dug in and withing 30 mins it was gone. It was a small maybe 3 lb pumpkin. Can't wait to get some more and give them to them.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

luvmyherd said:


> In the 80's we could get a ton, literally 2000 pounds, of pumpkins for $10. The weather was cooler then and they would last all winter. It helped cut down on costs and stretched the winter hay. No bargains even close to that anymore.
> I absolutely love that picture Damfino.


Pfffffffffff get me a time machine stat!!!
At that price I'll take 10 tons!!!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

whole or do you help them by opening it?

Will buy 1 tonite

And that picture is awesome:applaud:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't bother opening pumpkins unless I carve them for Halloween... I just throw the pumpkins on the ground whole and they split. Horses and goats take it from there. They especially love the innards but will usually eat the whole rind unless it freezes and gets floppy.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

My spoiled goats don't seem impressed with pumpkin. I'll leave it there for now and see if anyone decides to go back to it.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I am going to plant pumpkins next year with production of 2000 an acer that is a lot of goat feed


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

My goats are greatly impressed by pumpkin as o think they are too spoilt but my partners boers get very excited about pumpkin so we are now growing it. We have planted 4 plants


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

They love the vines as well.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Got me one of those "city carvin'" pumpkins (3.99)!!!!!!

I pass $2 or cheaper every weekend....working until 6pm-ish blah

So we shall see if they eat it this weekend...if so pics to follow.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Besides the ones we grow, we pick up free pumpkins at the local farm market. They throw them in the field after the 31st and we stop in and ask them if we can clear them out for them.  The goats have treats for months.


----------

